# New anajet mpower



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

looks like anajet beat everyone to the finish line with the introduction of there new printer.. I have read it uses the Ricoh head??... with print speeds in the seconds.. looks like things are moving farther from epson based machines as of late!! exciting thumbs up to anajet if they indeed took the ricoh head route building new and taking the path less traveled instead of revised epson versions.. new sheriff in town???


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/anajet/t161512.html#post961033

http://www.anajet.com/mpower/


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

Let there be videos.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

loloxa said:


> Let there be videos.


ANAJET MPOWER.. first vid.. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkW9JSrPglg&feature=player_detailpage[/media]


----------



## loloxa (Sep 5, 2007)

30 seconds a 14x14 print?

I'm still waiting too see dark samples and close ups of the prints, but if all is in order and they have cut printing times almost by 2.5, the rest of printer makes better shape up.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Yap. Lots of respect to Anajet. Speed is there. I think they will be head to head with M serise DTG. Both of them maybe ready to sell by SGIA. Price range will be very colse (35000 plus minus). Speed Ana. Price Dtg. Quality Dtg. 
Interesting. Those will give Kornit and Brother a big concern. Less 1/2 price with speed and better quality prints. Interesting battle. Look like seeing stock market these days. 
And what is up with M? M power M serise?
One mistake, One wrong judgement, no one mercy! Remember Nokia? Gone with wind.
Epson will not disappear. INK,INK and INK. INK where are you? Speed, price and quality will be all there.


----------



## DTG Digital (Oct 8, 2007)

I Agree -- Anajet Mpower Looks great - seems like the battle of the "M's" is coming


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

DTG Digital said:


> I Agree -- Anajet Mpower Looks great - seems like the battle of the "M's" is coming


Steve, your M also good and great when I saw in FESPA. Lots of luck to both of you. Most USA forum members did not face yours yet.
I hope someone will not come up with F series or power. haha. Joke.
Have a great night all. Cheers for AA had greatest show in Long Beach. Show was very slow and small traffic but we scored highest ever. Many forumers visited TSF lounge and we had good time. Thank you for your drop by.


----------



## Fitrite (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to see a video of an anajet mpower printing a photo picture on a black shirt without a square background. That will set this printer apart from the rest of the competetion. I have not seen one yet.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Fitrite said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to see a video of an anajet mpower printing a photo picture on a black shirt without a square background. That will set this printer apart from the rest of the competetion. I have not seen one yet.


Not sure how that would set this printer above the rest? Any printer can do this if the art is right. You put a square in, you get a square out. If you fade the edges, you get faded edges. If you have a gradated edge blending into the background, you get the same. They all work that way.


----------



## Fitrite (Aug 29, 2011)

JeridHill said:


> Not sure how that would set this printer above the rest? Any printer can do this if the art is right. You put a square in, you get a square out. If you fade the edges, you get faded edges. If you have a gradated edge blending into the background, you get the same. They all work that way.


I agree with your comment however I have not seen a video of a dtg printer printing a 14 x 18 photo picture on a black shirt just as what they say, seeing is believing. The description and specs for the anajet mpower is very promising I.e. very low maintenance, ink recirculation and clog free operation, from a customer stand point, if I see a high quality print video, this is and will be my kind of printer.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

JeridHill said:


> Not sure how that would set this printer above the rest? Any printer can do this if the art is right. You put a square in, you get a square out. If you fade the edges, you get faded edges. If you have a gradated edge blending into the background, you get the same. They all work that way.


Not so Jerid. When you start dealing with the non-Epson-type heads you lose microweaving/interleaving and have to rely on grey scaling to acheive the fades and tones as well as to diffuse the banding. Getting really high quality prints out of the Spectra/Xaar/Ricoh type heads takes more intense firmware and software control than on the Espon heads.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Well I'm sure you would have more knowledge in this area than myself. Are you saying then that the DTG M series, the Kornit and now the Anajet Mpower can't do this? If so, that would be a step backwards regardless of how fast it prints. My guess is, each of these three can do it which would still validate what I said before. He wasn't speaking about the quality of print, but to be able to print a photograph on a t without it looking like a large rectangle. It would be in the art and software.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I think Jerid answered fitrite's post. However Don has good point of view on image quality.
I will say both had good points.
Cheers!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The DTG M-Series uses an Espon DX5 head - which means we can interleave (actually it uses a wave pattern to diffuse banding as well). The M-Power uses the Ricoh Gen 4 heads which do not support interleaving. Not sure on the Kornit which head they are using, but it is most likely a Spectra or Xaar head and does not interleave as well. That doesn't mean that it can't be overcome with firmware and software .


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

allamerican said:


> I think Jerid answered fitrite's post. However Don has good point of view on image quality.
> I will say both had good points.
> Cheers!


I shouldn't have quoted Jerid's whole quote. I was actually responding to the "They all work that way" portion. Sorry.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I could say they all work that way in a different context and be incorrect, but in this context it was correct....


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Interleaving / Microweaving is not a function of the head, its a function of the controller board.

Epson created the term microweaving, but before that Encad was doingt the same thing and called it Head passes.


The Epson heads are used by Roland, Mimaki and Mutoh as well as Epson, but each have there own controller board and own system for doing multiple head passes to hide the banding.
Lots of companies market there head passes with special terms as a way of marketing better quality.
Epson = Micorweaving
Mutoh = i² (= INTELLIGENT INTERWEAVING)
Roland = Intelligent Pass Control 
etc...


In fact when we (software developers) drive the desktop machines such as the 1800/1900/R2000 we do the Microweaving in the software, not Epson.

I have developer this for many different machines over the years from early HP large format machines to Epson desktops.
I would love to tell you this is extremely complicated maths, but it isnt and you can control Ricoh, Xaar and Spectra heads in just the same way as the Epson heads for this.

Anajet may (or may not) have done a good job in this area, although I dont see why they wouldnt have done a good job, but just vecause they are using a Ricoh head doesnt mean they cant do there equivalent of Microweaving on the machine.

Its just doing multiple heads passes to hide the banding that all ink jets use.




Best regards


-David


----------



## Fitrite (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. if the mpower is the real deal, can someone from anajet create a video of it printing a high quality photo image on a black shirt. Its a $35,000 machine. I would like to see it work .


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Here is a video with it printing white ink

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QAipRWlzuQ

"AnaJet mPower mP-10 Printing White ink Video"

I wouldn't say this is "photo" based, but this is better than the printout from the show.

I would say that if you watch it closely, you can tell that the head passes are overlapped meaning that it does "interweave". If you cound how long it take to do the white as compared to the color layer, I appears that there is more "interweaving" on the white layer. This would be the same as a higher rez setting on an epson based printer. I count a little over a minute on this print. That's pretty impressive

I too would like to see a really challenging photo realistic print with "fade to background" to show what the new RIP can accomplish.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd like to post my thoughts but the names in this thread are intimidating. I would probably be put to shame. I'll just hold my tongue and twiddle my thumbs and see what happens. 

Progress is in the eye of the beholder? 

5 fingers for an eye?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

John, 

I think we all hold you in high regard, feel free to interject. Your input is valued here.


----------



## bigbang (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi all,

It looks like a nice and good machine but...
Printing tray is small
Manual pretreatment with all the problems (like Formalehyde)

Since it was such a big secret, was there a BETA for this new machine? It has a huge potential as long as it works.


----------

